

Dutch ISP's no longer have to save Web, Mail and Voice data (Dutch) - aapje
http://nos.nl/artikel/2024068-rechter-haalt-streep-door-bewaarplicht-privedata.html

======
aapje
English translation:
[https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=nl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnos.nl%2Fartikel%2F2024068-rechter-
haalt-streep-door-bewaarplicht-privedata.html&edit-text=)

------
bulte-rs
Queue Dutch VPN service explosion...

Living in the Netherlands I'm really excited about this and -honestly - a bit
proud that at least our judicial branch has the guts to make a decision like
this; even though they're forced/supported by EU-legislation.

